# Interchangeable Wheel Hub Assembly?



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Long one short. F'ed up something when i replaced the front left wheel bearing and can buy a whole hub from the bone yard for about the same price as a new bearing. i'll check for bearing play before i yank replacement but i'm know that i bent the caliper retaining brackets when i pressed the bearing. Its currently shimmed w/ washers and that worked OK but the car is not being driven. hub klunked louder by the mile. bearing exhibits play. hub nut backed off and broke the cotter pin!?! inner grease seal was oval shaped when i pulled it and water was in the grease.)

-->? Will a B14 hub work or do i need to find a B13 body to yank from?


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes sir. 

L


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yes to what? if i remember correctly, the front suspension on the b14 is copied directly from the b13...so a part from the b14 should work on a b13.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't want to pull mine off and drag it to the yard b'caus of limited floor space in the shop. Car needs to go in and out same day. 

One key item: Do B13s and B14s use the same brake caliper assembly? How 'bout half shafts? I'd imagine if they use the same brakes and axles the hub assembly would be the same. 

Its nice weather today and i might try to find/pull the part this afternoon. Fighting the clock though. I know where they have a '95 200sx sitting w/130k on it and thats why i want to know.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Followup: Hub assembly removed from '95 200sx and was identical. Something is still klunkin' away but i blame the strut. ball joint/tie rod are OK.

:thumbup:


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Tavel said:


> yes to what? if i remember correctly, the front suspension on the b14 is copied directly from the b13...so a part from the b14 should work on a b13.


Yes is to the question above my first post. B14/B13 would be the same in that regard. Sorry for missing the "or"

L


----------

